# Exciting News!



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I really wanted to breed Tayba to Bungie, but wasn't sure if Bungie was interested in Tayba. Well now I know!

I really hope to expect eggs in 7-10 days now.  They both have accepted the nest box and have begun to go in it together, and kicking the aspen shavings to form a concave hole.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well goodluck. I hope it all works out for you and them. Just one small note, I would try and find an alternative to the aspen shavings as they are not good for them or the babies. Try and do it now before things get complicated. Ziggy apparently likes the noises Tayba makes..he started doing heartwings on my shoulder and singing...lol


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooh! how exiting! good luck!!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Well goodluck. I hope it all works out for you and them. Just one small note, I would try and find an alternative to the aspen shavings as they are not good for them or the babies. Try and do it now before things get complicated. Ziggy apparently likes the noises Tayba makes..he started doing heartwings on my shoulder and singing...lol


Thanks for the concern but I am going to stick with the shavings - it's what I've always used. And if you mean the babies can inhale them, they are thick, not the powdery shavings you may think they are, so the babies cannot get sick from them.  Just as long as the nextbox is cleaned regularily.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck I hope everything works out


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Thanks for the concern but I am going to stick with the shavings - it's what I've always used. And if you mean the babies can inhale them, they are thick, not the powdery shavings you may think they are, so the babies cannot get sick from them.  Just as long as the nextbox is cleaned regularily.


Well, I guess it's better then using pine or cedar.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck  I hope it works out. Keep us updated


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What mutation is she? It's a little hard to see..just curious.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Well, I guess it's better then using pine or cedar.


Yes, I'd never use those chips. Aspen is by far the best chips for them.



Babyluv12 said:


> What mutation is she? It's a little hard to see..just curious.


She is a Whiteface Cinnamon Pied.
And bungie is Grey split Lutino. I am hoping Bungie is split WF and Pied!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol Bungie must be a bit of a stud 
i heard tiel mating was only supposed to last a few seconds!..

i use pine shavings(large but soft) and have been recommended pine as the best thing for tiels! by more than a few sources... many of them being tiel/budgie breeders and vets...
not saying aspen is bad, i just personally would never use something that is not native to the same area the animal comes from....
maybe you use different pine chips in America/Canada/UK... but most bird groups i know, breeders, pet shop owners, vets ... in my area all say pine without a doubt...
the pine chips i have come from a native pine, from this area... the Hoop Pine... (Araucaria Cunninghamii) is a native Australian specie found in Queensland and New South Wales. The colour is generally whitish or light-coloured, the grain is straight and the texture is fine to very fine.

it is a nice soft thin woodchip... and there is no dust in it...
my birds love it!

i have also actually seen wild tiels nesting in a hole in a large Hoop pine, so i dare say it cant hurt them...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think the problem is so much the dust with pine and cedar if they are the large ones but the scent- Out of all of them I guess aspen would be the healthiest even if it's not native. 


> Cedar and pine shavings are commonly available pet bedding products - but are they harmful to the very animals for which they are intended?
> Cedar and pine became popular for pet bedding material because they are good at controlling odor and have some natural insecticidal properties (they kill or repel bugs, especially cedar). These softwood shavings smell nice due to the volatile compounds (e.g. aromatic hydrocarbons, phenols) that are given off. Unfortunately these compounds have been implicated as a potential health risk, especially with regards to respiratory problems (asthma, inflammation, allergic responses) and changes in the liver.
> 
> Many of the studies on wood toxicity have actually been conducted on humans, who are exposed to these woods and their by products in the wood product industry (such as those who work in lumber mills who are exposed to lots of wood dust), and these studies often compare the incidence of disease in workers in the wood product industry compared to other workers or the average population.
> ...



Sorry Sarin...
So a Whiteface Cinnamon Pied female and a grey split to Lutino..wow...I suck at mutations but use this http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html -it's really good. 
According to them here are the results if there are no other hidden genes:

Mother:Cinnamon Split To Pied Whiteface
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
13% Lutino Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Lutino Split To Pied
13% Grey Split To Pied
13% Lutino Split To Whiteface
13% Grey Split To Whiteface
13% Lutino
13% Grey

If bungie is split to w/f and/or pied it changes everything- check out the site.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i use that same website  I just wish they had one for budgies that was just as easy to use


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I don't think the problem is so much the dust with pine and cedar if they are the large ones but the scent- Out of all of them I guess aspen would be the healthiest even if it's not native.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw don't worry about it. Everyone has their different opinions.
I don't usually use the color calculator, I use my head when it comes to genetics. I already knew what they'd produce, but thanks anyway 

I am really hoping that Bungie is split wf, then I could get WF Lutino females split pied! I really like that mutation.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol... the pine shavings are not just run-of-the-mill pine shavings, they are unscented pine shavings(matured, and i think come from a specific part of the wood too) specifically for use with birds and small mammals...
i would never get just regular shavings to use with animals!
i dont think we would have aspen shavings readily available around here... being i am in Australia... using native flora and fauna together is just a personal preference of mine...

hmmm... i think specific types of pine have a stronger scent than others too... as the baby tiels who came out of the pine tree up near my grandparents property were all fine and healthy... but then again, wild birds are generally more healthy than tame ones...

ill be waiting happily for pikkies of baby tiels!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Update: I am happy to say that it wasn't just a one-time-thing. They have been mating today as well. I *hope* to see an egg by next week.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

*fingers crossed* I hope you get some eggies and bubs soon!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, me too. I havn't seen them mating today, though.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Update: I am happy to say that it wasn't just a one-time-thing. They have been mating today as well. I hope to see an egg by next week


Lol apperently mine its not a one time thing here either. Ick. As soon as i see hugs trying to get on slush i'm up and he;s in his cage. i like to give them some out time but it seems impossible now. Not worth them having babies when they are brother and sister. Anyone have a Exta hen of any color lol. Ha ha, Hugs can never have a mate. he will pluck them


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

^ Hehe. Well more good news, I did see them mate yesterday, and today, So it looks like they should [Hopefully!] have eggs in 5-7 more days. -fingers crossed-

They're mating as I type this! Lol.


----------

